# [SOLVED] MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers



## waterfowl

Hello hello, this is my first post here. 

The usb support suddenly dissapeard one day. I reinstalled windows as there were other problems but the usb drivers wernt supported. I've found a few drivers which install the ATI chipset, but they arent the right drivers.

Any help would be much appreciated

Ads


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

Hello and welcome to the TSF, it looks as though you have a HP/Compaq Presario SR1638NX Desktop PC computer, if so then the HP website will have the drivers you are looking for in their support section...http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1146755&os=228&lang=en


----------



## waterfowl

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

Hello twajet, thanks for the reply.

I've followed the link you gave me, which links to an audio driver for the SR1638NX. Is this what the PC is as I can only find MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 as a description. 

IF this is correct the link only shoes a driver for the sound card, where would I find the chipset?

Thanks again
Ads


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

Well doing a google for MS-7184 tells me that's the mobo part number, its a mobo used by HP in the computer support I linked to above, I would think that your case or a sticker somewhere on the case would state exactly what make and model computer you have and if it is in fact an HP. The same link as abouve also takes you to the main download page which includes the chipset drivers...http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1146755&lang=en
However, please verify that your mobo is in fact part of an HP system before using them


----------



## munoshi

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

i have computer doing the exact same thing and i also reinstalled windows
with an xp disc as to remove all of the bloatware hp had loaded.
the board is a MS-7184 the compute model is hp pavilion 1245c

the chipset drivers are no where to be found.
the only support that hp has for this board on there site is mobo
information .
if you look up this model you will see there is nothing to be found on hp's site


----------



## munoshi

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

take it back lol think i just found it , and yes on that site.
it is listed under original drivers .

thank you


----------



## Muzzi

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

Thanks TWAJETMECH! I was looking for drivers for the same board.


----------



## twajetmech

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

your welcome....anytime ! :grin:


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: MS-7184 / ATI RS482 + SB400 Based chipset drivers*

You can mark thread solved under thread tools tab near top of this page, ty.

Well done twajetmech.


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You need to start your own thread as this one has been solved here already.


----------

